# Freud Dial-a-Width Dado Tech Info



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

Trying to figure out if I could use Freud's Dial-a-Width Dado for long hidden dados, I sent them a direct email. Since this appears to be a commonly discussed issue, here's their direct response in case anyone else is considering getting one:

"If your machine is rated for a 6" or 8” stacked dado, then there are a few more considerations. Other than just arbor length you must also consider arbor nut size, and inside flange diameter. Unfortunately there are too many saws for us to keep a list of what these specifications are for every machine and be able to keep it up to date with changes made by the manufacturers, but with some quick measurements you can determine if your saw is capable of running the Dial-A-Width. 

1. Arbor Nut Size – The arbor nut wrench size can not be larger than 1 3/16” (30 mm). The set includes a 7/8” wrench. If your arbor nut uses a wrench other than 7/8” (22 mm), you will need to use a wrench other than the one that comes in the Dial-A-Width. 
2. Inside Arbor Flange Diameter – If the inside arbor flange is under 2 ½” diameter you are OK. If it is over that, the Dial-A-Width will not work on your machine.
3. Arbor Length – Measure the length of the arbor on your machine and subtract the thickness of the arbor nut from that measurement. If what you have left is at least 1 3/32” then you can cut up to a ¾” dado with your saw. If you have 1 3/16” or more then you can stack all the components on the arbor at one time. Still keep in mind that you must comply with maximums that the manufacturer of saw has for dadoes. 

We have also heard of a few saws on the market that have an interference problem with the inside blade. To check this disconnect power to the saw, and with a blade on the saw look down inside the saw beside the blade. If there is anything like belts or structural members closer than 1/2" from the sides of the blade then this could be a problem. If there is any question after this visual inspection the take an old saw blade (can be a 10" or a 7 1/4" as long as they have the same arbor as the saw) and on the side opposite the arbor nut hot glue 6 US Pennies in a stack about 1 1/2" from the center of the arbor. Put the blade on the saw (still with the saw disconnected) and rotate the blade using the arbor wrench. If the pennies do not contact anything then you should not have an interference problem. Be sure to remove this blade and remove the pennies. Do not run the saw with the pennies attached to the blade of they will fly off and could cause serious injury or death."​
P.S. I love the last sentence...picturing Far Side cartoon...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi DJ, It will do what you need as long as it fits your saw.


----------

